# Anybody have any insight into Siri?



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Anyone (Darren S?) have any idea where the iphone siri is pulling its search results from? I am leaning towards Yelp but cannot be certain.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I asked Siri where she gets her info from but she didn't understand my question. Haha


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

She's stop speaking to me


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

sorry for Hi-jacking, but I have a love/hate relationship with Siri. So helpful sometimes, yet so frustrating others... :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Siri just sucks.....period.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't use things like Siri or the Android equivalent, but others do and will continue to more and more as they better the technology. I grabbed Christine's iphone and said pressure washing. It said something like "I found five pressure washing services in your area. I was not one of them and that concerns me. This is a tech area. Every knucklehead walks around with an iphone glued to their face.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Was curious so I googled "Where does Siri get her information" and got some interesting results. Looks like Yelp and Bing are the top votes, Wolphram for facts. Here is some info. Seems there are quite a few businesses experiencing the same thing, here is one example.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I don't use things like Siri or the Android equivalent, but others do and will continue to more and more as they better the technology. I grabbed Christine's iphone and said pressure washing. It said something like "I found five pressure washing services in your area. I was not one of them and that concerns me. This is a tech area. Every knucklehead walks around with an iphone glued to their face.


ah, so you HAD a good marketing reason for the question.

Now, the next question one should ask themself - and each person needs to decide for themself - are the people who rely on Siri part of my marketing strategy ?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

daArch said:


> ah, so you HAD a good marketing reason for the question.
> 
> Now, the next question one should ask themself - and each person needs to decide for themself - are the people who rely on Siri part of my marketing strategy ?


Yup. Ask yourself if YOU want to be THEIR Siri..
"Siri, Paint my walls"
LOL.

I think Siri just Googles it. Maybe she uses Bing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want SIRI to pull an address from Google Maps, ask for directions and say "transit".


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> ah, so you HAD a good marketing reason for the question.
> 
> Now, the next question one should ask themself - and each person needs to decide for themself - are the people who rely on Siri part of my marketing strategy ?


I would define the Siri market as tech savvy, higher income people who value their time and look for shortcuts in a search process while avoiding having to sit down at a desk to do a search.  In other words, a large majority of my market. 

The Siri search results are enshrouded by the usual smoke and mirrors hype. That of course will, at some point translate to having to pay Apple to guarantee a listing.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

As accurate as an app like Shazam is, I think expecting the voice thing to be very user friendly before too long is not unreasonable. Good thinking it would be nice to not be left behind in that regard. It's probably not too late where I am.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Anyone (Darren S?) have any idea where the iphone siri is pulling its search results from? I am leaning towards Yelp but cannot be certain.


Sorry, I didn't see this! I know locations is Apple Maps. My default search engine is Google.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Ken, sent you a PM with the exact sources data is pulled from.


----------

